# Grapefruit Diesel x Hijack - 15 Seed Test Run



## phyzix (Sep 19, 2010)

This is a test run on 15 Grapefruit Diesel x Hijack seeds. 

Anyone can post assuming it's somewhat on topic. 

I believe I am the only person currently growing these genetics.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 19, 2010)

your own cross or a purchase


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

hope this works.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 19, 2010)

got it now , i'm going to stay with this grow to see how it turns out good luck


----------



## phyzix (Sep 19, 2010)

Within 48 hours 7 of 15 have broken the surface and 3 of 7 have fully developed cotyledons.

Picture update when they look a little more exciting


----------



## phyzix (Sep 20, 2010)

13 of 15 are developing regularly. 2 are slow and have germinated but not broken soil.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

very nice. 

when mine get that big i drop them all the way into the bottom of a beer cup. only put enough soil in it to reach the leaves. as the seedling continues to grow you can add more soil. keep your light low. by the time it reaches the top of the cup it should have a couple sets of leaves and a nice sturdy stalk.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 20, 2010)

nice i wanna c how theze turn out. +rep


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah i would like to see how this turns out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

sounds like a killer cross. subscribed


----------



## phyzix (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> very nice.
> 
> when mine get that big i drop them all the way into the bottom of a beer cup. only put enough soil in it to reach the leaves. as the seedling continues to grow you can add more soil. keep your light low. by the time it reaches the top of the cup it should have a couple sets of leaves and a nice sturdy stalk.


The only reason I haven't transplanted yet is because I want to slightly stunt the larger ones that germinated first. That way the slower seedlings will catch up a bit.

A small difference in size now can be exaggerated later on. That might mess up my ScroG.

Tomorrow they all get small containers with Fox Farm Happy Frog.

14 of 15 are developing true leaves (first set). 1 of 15 has a large tap root but is refusing to shoot up cotyledons for some reason. If I see no green by transplant time tomorrow it might be the first victim in the search for good phenotypes.


----------



## phyzix (Sep 21, 2010)

15 of 15 showing green. I hope the stems stay purple/pink


----------



## phyzix (Sep 22, 2010)

14 of 15 got transplanted into Fox Farms Happy Frog. 1 of 15 is playing catchup under a couple CFLs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

you were supposed to bury them all the way to the first leaves. 

oh well.


----------



## phyzix (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you were supposed to bury them all the way to the first leaves.
> 
> oh well.


Nothing to worry about. I left one inch of stem because these small containers will need to be top-filled after a few waterings.

EDIT: Your outdoor plants are doing great.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 23, 2010)

phyzix said:


> I want to slightly stunt the larger ones that germinated first.


 i've seen all i need to see here i'm out...rob


----------



## phyzix (Sep 23, 2010)

The smallest seedling that started a bit late has basically caught up. It's getting almost twice the watts per square foot until tomorrow when it goes in the tent with the others.

Second sets of leaves are just starting to show on 14 of 15. I will post pictures when they actually develop significantly. 



robert 14617 said:


> i've seen all i need to see here i'm out...rob


Sorry to have lost you. I assure you that none of the seedlings were put in substantial danger from being in peat for an extra 24 hours.


----------



## phyzix (Sep 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you were supposed to bury them all the way to the first leaves.
> 
> oh well.


Here ya go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

much better. thank you.


----------



## phyzix (Sep 23, 2010)

Interesting picture I took a couple days ago. Not really sure what to make of it. Those leaves are really white.


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 24, 2010)

you just gave me a boner ^^^^


----------



## phyzix (Sep 25, 2010)

They are now on a 18/6 day period (down from 24 hours of light).


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

they are fucking HUGE.


----------



## phyzix (Sep 26, 2010)

I gave them all tags today for the sake of organization. Nothing especially interesting to photograph. 

1. Abbey
2. Beca
3. Christy
4. Daniel
5. Erin
6. Fran
7. Gina
8. Hannah
9. Isabel
10. Jessica
11. Kim
12. Lisa
13. Mona
14. Nancy
15. Oprah


----------



## phyzix (Sep 27, 2010)

Getting bigger and already showing some variations.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

they are F1's. they should all be the same for the most part.


----------



## phyzix (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like the second set of leaves will have at least 5 fingers.

Also, outdoor temps have been way too high. 

Meet Abbey:


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 28, 2010)

Abbey is sexy...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they are F1's. they should all be the same for the most part.



i have a bunch of cracker jack F1's i'm growing. they are flowering now and i see variances. 

i'm not always right.


----------



## phyzix (Sep 29, 2010)

3rd node is just starting to form. These guys are fast, especially considering the higher than usual temperatures.


----------



## phyzix (Sep 30, 2010)

These are ten days old.


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 30, 2010)

that is sexy.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 1, 2010)

They are starting to smell already


----------



## phyzix (Oct 2, 2010)

Been too busy with the outdoor harvest. Pictures soon.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

i love when vegging plants stink.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## notoriousb (Oct 4, 2010)

high and scribed for this 

love the grapefruit diesel on its own but a hijack x grapefruit d cross sounds pretty tits. bit ups to the breeder


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2010)

i have few 1000 of these seeds. let's hope this works.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have few 1000 of these seeds. let's hope this works.


.....a few 1,000?!?! Wowzers!!


----------



## phyzix (Oct 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .....a few 1,000?!?! Wowzers!!


One of the numerous upsides to growing _trees _


----------



## phyzix (Oct 5, 2010)

These are from yesterday.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

those look really nice.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 6, 2010)

Good seeds make good plants.

Any idea how much these will stretch if they go to 12/12 a little after showing sex? 

They are in a 6 foot tent but obviously HPS light doesn't efficiently penetrate that far


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

hijack can get stretchy. keep your lights low if you can. i was told "bush master" works well with it. it helps control the stretch.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 8, 2010)

First 7 finger leaves are starting to form.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Oct 9, 2010)

They will get transplanted soon into new containers with FFOF & Happy Frog mix. 

So far I am only seeing two phenos.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

phyzix said:


>


maaan look decent... reguardless of those fatter leaves.. i can tellt his strain is sativa dom. has hell


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> maaan look decent... reguardless of those fatter leaves.. i can tellt his strain is sativa dom. has hell


and how would you be able to tell that from that picture? just wondering..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and how would you be able to tell that from that picture? just wondering..


cuzz im the shit and your not.... hahahaha whats up doc?


there paler green in color, and already stretchy has fuck.... usually most seedling grow kinda compact, esp indicas under cfls... that stretching is only gonna get crazier and fast


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

this is what a near pure indica looks like.... this what looks like to be a big ass plant is only 3.5 feet tall and almost ready to harvest in the next 2 weeks


----------



## phyzix (Oct 9, 2010)

Only time will tell for sure. And yes, it seems like these girls are gonna be stretchy. They sit 2 inches under t5s with almost one inch node spacing. If they get too bad I will just top them for 4 heads after they show sex.


----------



## rking1985 (Oct 9, 2010)

ready to see how these turn out.. you must include the harvest and side projects too!! (i.e hash, etc.)


----------



## phyzix (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm gonna need to purchase a new filter setup, they already stink up the shed. It doesn't stink outside yet through.

Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Hydropronic-Inline-Carbon-Filter-Control/dp/B002ZJNW1S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1286738201&sr=8-2

Pictures later.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 10, 2010)

The two phenos


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2010)

feed them heavy, they should gobble it right up. start out slowing pushing them with veg nutes. see how much they can handle, it should be a lot. 

they look really nice.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 11, 2010)

I was planning on waiting to feed until a little after the transplant because FFOF is pretty hot. Probably tomorrow. 

Once I see the green lighten a bit I will start a Jack's Classic veg regiment. 

1/4 strength at first, then 1/3 to 1/2 if they handle it well.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 11, 2010)

Had to space them out today. Doubling the wattage tomorrow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2010)

they look so happy.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 13, 2010)

I will get these all transplanted into FFOF when it cools off outside. 

I topped one to see how they react. Seems perfectly normal so far, but it will take a couple days to see if 4 tops are going to fill in evenly. If so I will top them all because they are a little too leggy for indoor. 

Roots look nice and healthy. Good timing on the transplant - they shouldn't get shocked at all.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 13, 2010)

All transplanted. Got some new bloom food for after the stretch into 12/12.

Also, they are going under a HPS if it stays cool enough.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmm, my timer messed up and they got an extra 40 minutes of light. Since they are in veg it wont make any difference of course.

Guess I have to run to the store.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 16, 2010)

I topped them all above the second node in order to get 4 colas. They are already starting to fill in. I did this for height reasons.

I will start feeding them this week. They are under a HPS for the rest of the grow. 

For those interested, this grow is highly inspired by Uncle Ben.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 17, 2010)

You can see where the 4 colas are going to form. I will veg these for another 5 - 6 weeks depending on how fast they grow.

I saw a white fly in the tent so I hung some yellow sticky paper. I will spray them if I see any damage.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 18, 2010)

Fed them with Fox Farms Grow Big today. 

Also, sprayed them with some organic insecticide because I saw a few aphids that were munching.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 19, 2010)

One plant got burnt from seedling strength FFGB? 1/2 tsp per gallon? Weird.

Anyway they are recovering just fine from the aphids, and should fill in a lot this weekend.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

phyzix said:


> You can see where the 4 colas are going to form. I will veg these for another 5 - 6 weeks depending on how fast they grow.
> 
> I saw a white fly in the tent so I hung some yellow sticky paper. I will spray them if I see any damage.


lol those are gonna be trees in 5-6 weeks hahaha... your gonna need some made topping/lst to pull this one off... and if your gonna veg under the hps thats only gonna add to the stretch... gonna be some big plants comming.. im with ya on this one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2010)

No I have grapefruit diesel good Indica strain


----------



## phyzix (Oct 20, 2010)

These should take off soon


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 21, 2010)

looks like they took well to the topping. really filling in and bounced back nicely since


----------



## phyzix (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Oct 23, 2010)

Nothing exciting until these show sex. I will keep feeding them with FFGB until then.

Nice and stinky.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Oct 25, 2010)

Watered the little bushes today, they looked thirsty.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice tight node spacing. Except for that one random plant in the back that is 4" taller than the rest


----------



## phyzix (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm hoping to see some white pistils soon.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 28, 2010)

These are the nutes


----------



## phyzix (Oct 28, 2010)

The HPS is about 12" away - really tight nodes on every plant but one.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 28, 2010)

this is coming along nice +rep


----------



## phyzix (Oct 29, 2010)

All the new tops are starting to put out 7 finger leaves. Alternating nodes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2010)

i'm getting antsy.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 30, 2010)

I have never needed a scrubber for vegging plants before 

It's going to be a dank winter in my backyard.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Nov 3, 2010)

They are starting to look like real plants now. A few are losing the bottom set of leaves that are small and get no light.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 3, 2010)

Testing how much container size and plant count impacts yield:


----------



## phyzix (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

just about time for flowers.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> just about time for flowers.


Hopefully. They look healthy. This is Oprah.


----------



## withoutAchance (Nov 6, 2010)

fatass oprah and soo hot damn, good work


----------



## phyzix (Nov 7, 2010)

Still no pistils. This week I imagine they should start popping up.

Six girls will stay in this particular tent (it's only 4x4).


----------



## phyzix (Nov 8, 2010)

In hindsight, this picture isn't very good because you can't see the white pistils. But, this is the first girl nonetheless.

Edit: Took 26 days after topping to show.


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 8, 2010)

=] Congradulations on the girl!


----------



## phyzix (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2010)

i see the structure starting to change. here come the flowers.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 9, 2010)

I managed to throw out my back - pictures when I can get out there again.

Any suggestions for meds?


----------



## kornssj (Nov 9, 2010)

man been reading this thread for days lol. Good luck they seem to be coming along well. Cant wait to see the final results =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2010)

you gotta stretch it out. google "back stretches". do them as directed and it will help, A LOT.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 10, 2010)

I will start picking out the females that are going to stay in the tent this week. 

Right now I'm starting to see really small white pistils all over, but I prefer to wait until they get large and obvious before I make the selections.

Plus, I can just do it when I have them out to water this way, which simplifies the process. 

And helps my poor back


----------



## phyzix (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 11, 2010)

This weekend I will pick out the six winning females if enough are showing. The other females will magically disappear from photographic evidence. 

All the males are going to be killed. If I want to back cross f2s in the future I have plenty of seeds in storage. 

Right now I don't really have the facilities to breed - and I always strictly follow plant count restrictions. Cough.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 14, 2010)

Only the 12 females:


----------



## phyzix (Nov 14, 2010)

Got them transplanted and I picked out the best girls. I sprayed them down with neem oil, pyrethrins, and fatty acid salts. I will take some pictures when it dries so they don't look weird.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 14, 2010)

Notice the 2 phenos? I'm growing out both.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

ohh yeah! I notice the 2 phenos. looking good!!


----------



## phyzix (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm going to give them some time to grow into the new medium, and then throw them into 12/12. 

I will continue veg food through the stretch, and then switch to bloom food (obviously). Once they are really blooming I will only give them straight N if they start yellowing. 

It's fairly obvious when a plant is hungry.

My bloom food is 10-30-20 if memory serves me correctly. It also has all the micros and trace, which is unusual for inexpensive flowering-specific foods.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 15, 2010)

When this is done we gotta match a blunt lol... Ill bring some grape god


----------



## phyzix (Nov 15, 2010)

Pending approval of the breeder, some cuttings may be available in Spring. Carry on the good karma.



smokeymcpotz said:


> When this is done we gotta match a blunt lol... Ill bring some grape god


I haven't seen Grape God around, but I'm familiar with Grape Ape and Purple God's Gift...both excellent strains.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 16, 2010)

Herer 13 - (Jack Herer x g13)

Delicious. 


I will post pictures of the girls later.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

i can dig the more indica leaf looking paler colord pheno... they both look good tho..


----------



## phyzix (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Nov 17, 2010)

Only took three days to fill in to the new containers.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2010)

Got caught up and everything is looking great! Which pheno type are you striving for? Nice Job


----------



## purpz (Nov 17, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Got them transplanted and I picked out the best girls. I sprayed them down with neem oil, pyrethrins, and fatty acid salts. I will take some pictures when it dries so they don't look weird.


Was that spray intended for transplant shock or just for insects? your girls are starting to go off. lookin' good


----------



## phyzix (Nov 17, 2010)

machnak said:


> Got caught up and everything is looking great! Which pheno type are you striving for? Nice Job


I'm not really sure, that's the fun in it 

I'm growing out both to determine which is better. 



purpz said:


> Was that spray intended for transplant shock or just for insects? your girls are starting to go off. lookin' good


The spray was for white flies. They are all over the catnip in my back yard so some slip into the shed. Mostly a preventative measure. I will probably give them another spray down right before going into 12/12.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm antsy. I switched the timer to 12/12. Flowering begins tomorrow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2010)

wooo hooo!!!!!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2010)

phyzix said:


> I'm not really sure, that's the fun in it
> 
> I'm growing out both to determine which is better.



Very nice.  Gonna get even funner now!


----------



## phyzix (Nov 18, 2010)

Well shit. The breaker can't handle adding a 1000 watt HPS, so I'm gonna have to flower under the current lighting. 

Fortunately I got my temps dialed pretty well, so the glass on the reflector is about 6 inches from foliage without a problem. 

I will see how it goes with 6 plants for now (~100 watts per plant) but depending on the stretch I might have to put one or two of the girls outside in a cold frame. 

Today is technically the first day of flowering but it will take a little while for them to really switch over.



Let the fun begin


----------



## phyzix (Nov 18, 2010)

They look ready to go


----------



## phyzix (Nov 20, 2010)

They are pretty much gonna look like this for the next week or two. I gotta admit these are a little more stretchy than I like to see considering they are 6" from the bulb, but they smell absolutely delicious. 

For outdoor I think these would be perfect.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 20, 2010)

Seeing some 9 finger leaves


----------



## phyzix (Nov 21, 2010)

[video=dailymotion;xfplux]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xfplux_video0015_fun[/video]


----------



## notoriousb (Nov 21, 2010)

fuck I cant wait to see how this turns out


----------



## phyzix (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry for the shit quality on the video, it's my cell phone camera. 



notoriousb said:


> fuck I cant wait to see how this turns out


Me too. I can't imagine it will be disappointing. Thanks for the support.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

Cant wait to see them buds


----------



## phyzix (Nov 21, 2010)

A few days into flowering I am seeing some of the smaller branches get purple.







And it is starting to spread to the main colas


----------



## machnak (Nov 22, 2010)

Looking good man. 


What temps you averaging?


----------



## phyzix (Nov 22, 2010)

60F degrees all day and night. Light comes on at night and go off in day so it's easy to maintain.

I will lower them later in flowering to get come nice colors to show through.

"Strong light and low temperature conditions will decrease stem elongation" -Ed Rosenthal (http://www.quicktrading.com/tips16.html)

^^^ gonna put that to the test


----------



## phyzix (Nov 22, 2010)

This is where the flowers are gonna start.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Nov 24, 2010)

I just installed a new security system


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL nice, I see you a rare Mini Siberian Tiger, and a rare Mini Black Leopard from the Malay Peninsula


----------



## phyzix (Nov 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4946623]LOL nice, I see you a rare Mini Siberian Tiger, and a rare Mini Black Leopard from the Malay Peninsula [/QUOTE]

They live off the remains of people that get too close to my plants. 


That, and kitten food.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2010)

you have a bunk bed and cartoon pillow cases.
the inner child in all of us.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2010)

hahaha! love the security system.


phyzix said:


> I just installed a new security system





fdd2blk said:


> you have a bunk bed and cartoon pillow cases.
> the inner child in all of us.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 24, 2010)

Haha...fine here they are on *my* bed. Slightly more mature


----------



## phyzix (Nov 24, 2010)

And of course some plant updates.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 25, 2010)

Hope nobody is still on dial up


----------



## phyzix (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2010)

damn! where did you get that kief from? looks tasty!



.....or is that pollen? lol


----------



## phyzix (Nov 25, 2010)

Just some Thanksgiving kief  

Has some purple diesel, northern lights, blue cheese and grape ape. 

I need to find someone local that sells pollen. That would solve a lot of my problems.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 26, 2010)

This is Nancy I think. 
On the right you can see Mona who turned out to be a male and promptly got the chop


----------



## phyzix (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats a nice jungle


----------



## phyzix (Nov 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4955824]Thats a nice jungle [/QUOTE]

This setup is pretty similar to yours. With any luck the results will be too.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Nov 27, 2010)

One of the plants has some very small black bugs on it. There also seems to be a little bit of damaged new growth on it.

Spider mites? I sprayed with neem and ordered something stronger just in case.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2010)

Ouch, I haven't ran into any bugs yet so far, the neem oil should do the trick tho.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 28, 2010)

Seems like the spray did the trick.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2010)

Sweet, how the ladies lookin?


----------



## phyzix (Nov 30, 2010)

I will take some pictures when I get home


----------



## phyzix (Nov 30, 2010)

Over the next week or so I am going to post pictures of the girls that are staying in the tent individually. This is mostly for personal reference. Since they are right on the edge of really starting to flower, I should be able to document the exact size change that occurs. 

I will always have the name of the plant in the first picture.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2010)

I see Lisa, and a bottle of vodka


----------



## phyzix (Dec 1, 2010)

The vodka bottle holds up yellow sticky paper, and I use it to mix molasses water sometimes.

I didn't even realize it was in the pictures 

I'm cheap.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Dec 1, 2010)

Getting through the stretch nicely.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2010)

phyzix said:


> I'm cheap.


Lol same here, nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 2, 2010)

lookn gud bro


----------



## phyzix (Dec 2, 2010)

One day of bud development. Those are crystals on the leaves in the first picture


----------



## phyzix (Dec 4, 2010)

They are growing about a half inch a day right now.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 4, 2010)

How long have they been flowering now?


----------



## phyzix (Dec 4, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4990505]How long have they been flowering now?[/QUOTE]

They have been on 12/12 for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

that looks beautiful


----------



## phyzix (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that looks beautiful


Much appreciated. The pictures in your journal are coming along nicely as well


----------



## phyzix (Dec 6, 2010)

Some of the leaves are getting stripes, and I don't believe it is a deficiency. Cool


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2010)

What color are they?


----------



## phyzix (Dec 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5000821]What color are they?[/QUOTE]

The green is getting darker, and the lines are filling in yellow. I fed a few days ago thinking it was a minor deficiency, but that only accelerated the process.

I'm not worried about it because the plants look happy as hell.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2010)

I see buds!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Some of the leaves are getting stripes, and I don't believe it is a deficiency. Cool


your lights may be too low.


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep... I think that may be chlorophyll bleaching out of the leaves from too much light...


----------



## phyzix (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I will bump up the lights tonight and see if stops. I am seeing this mostly on one plant, and it is not limited to top growth. It is more apparent on the top though, so that makes sense. However, there are some stripes on leaves that are 18+ inches from the bulb.

Anyway, thanks for the advice. + rep for Marlowe.

And Fdd, but I don't think you need any 

Peace.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Dec 8, 2010)

These leaves were more than 24 inches from the light?? Confused


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn thats weird


----------



## wanabe (Dec 9, 2010)

dam those are gorgeous


----------



## phyzix (Dec 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5010616]Damn thats weird [/QUOTE]

Well I raised the lights and they got fed last night. 

Nothing to do now but enjoy this eighth.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2010)

mine do that sometimes as well. i always thought it was the lights. once it happens it stays there. new growth will look normal but the effected growth won't turn back to green.


i started 14 GFD today.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i started 14 GFD today.


Getting them started inside to go out in Spring? Or just straight indoor?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Getting them started inside to go out in Spring? Or just straight indoor?


gonna throw them in 7 quart pots of soil under some 600's. 
straight indoor. i need to test some seeds. i started 15 ice cream as well. i'll start a new thread once things get rolling.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2010)

What is GFD?


----------



## purpz (Dec 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5012227]What is GFD?[/QUOTE]

Grape Fruit Diesel : D


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2010)

ahhhh lol, thanks


----------



## phyzix (Dec 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> gonna throw them in 7 quart pots of soil under some 600's.
> straight indoor. i need to test some seeds. i started 15 ice cream as well. i'll start a new thread once things get rolling.


Feel free to post a link to the thread when you get started. 

Do you have any pictures of the GFD or Hijack that went into making these seeds? Or a smoke report?

These girls smell absolutely dank, with a slight scent of rotting fruit. 

You could not grow this mix discretely


----------



## phyzix (Dec 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5012227]What is GFD?[/QUOTE]

A little slice of heaven if you get the chance to try. If you were local I could take some clones.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Feel free to post a link to the thread when you get started.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the GFD or Hijack that went into making these seeds? Or a smoke report?
> 
> ...



the GFD that was seeded, .......................


----------



## phyzix (Dec 11, 2010)

Something tells me these are going to get really frosty...


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 11, 2010)

subed..very intersting cross. should be fun.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Something tells me these are going to get really frosty...




mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2010)

looking real good.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for following along


----------



## phyzix (Dec 12, 2010)

Pistals, trichs and cola:


----------



## phyzix (Dec 13, 2010)

Nine day difference:


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 13, 2010)

thats a whole new plant with the lights off...


----------



## phyzix (Dec 13, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> thats a whole new plant with the lights off...


Thanks. Those last two pictures from post #202 (link) are spaced out by 9 days. So the difference isn't just day/night.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 13, 2010)

haha yeah you gotta take more of them before the lights turn on pics


----------



## phyzix (Dec 13, 2010)

I will take some night shots when I get time - with a Canon EOS 50D SLR


----------



## phyzix (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Marlowe (Dec 14, 2010)

Very purdy...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 14, 2010)

cant wait to see this in a couple weeks


----------



## phyzix (Dec 14, 2010)

Do it yourself and save $$$

The link in my signature has directions to make a scrubber like this for around $25-30. I cant smell these girls unless I open the tent...but then it hits me 







Thanks for taking the time to stop by and comment


----------



## phyzix (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

looks like its gonna be a 10-12 week strain huh


----------



## phyzix (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> looks like its gonna be a 10-12 week strain huh


Quite possible, there is a decent proportion of sativa in these. I know NY Diesel can take 10-12 weeks and I would be happy with something around that.

I don't cut by the date though, I just wait for them to look ready and try to line that up with my schedule.

They could easily go 6-7 more weeks from now.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 17, 2010)

Too early to be seeing yellowing, so I added some N to the flower food. 

Seems to be working well enough.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

the nitrogen is going to make them stretch. add bloom.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the nitrogen is going to make them stretch. add bloom.


_I just made it 20-30-20 instead of 10-30-20. Think that would promote stretch? _

*EDIT: I just sent a PM instead*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

all is well. carry on.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 17, 2010)

Almost had me ready to go out there and raise the lights haha.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 17, 2010)

Photo dump. Hope you have fast internet guys and gals.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2010)

She has some killer frost, cant wait to see her ripen up


----------



## phyzix (Dec 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5053598]She has some killer frost, cant wait to see her ripen up [/QUOTE]

You know it's a good strain if you can make hash from fan leaves


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2010)

lol that second pic tripped me out, i scrolled down, saw a nice fan leave then some weird cacti lol, looks cool tho


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 19, 2010)

very nice looking plants. I grew a couple of hijacks that were wonderful...thanks for the scrubber link!


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5059869]lol that second pic tripped me out, i scrolled down, saw a nice fan leave then some weird cacti lol, looks cool tho [/QUOTE]

I took that because I was medicated and it reminded me of:


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> very nice looking plants. I grew a couple of hijacks that were wonderful...thanks for the scrubber link!


Thanks, and feel free to post some dank Hijack pictures if you want I have never grown it out.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 19, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Thanks, and feel free to post some dank Hijack pictures if you want I have never grown it out.


2 Phenos...

edit: found a few more...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks for posting.

Just look at that flower:leaf ratio...


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah...unfortunately those are the back-crosses that liked to cross-dress a bit...I asked the hijack fairy with my last glass purchase, but was left beanless...at least the pipe is nice, and gets lots of compliments! But I sure miss that Apple Jolly Rancher smell...


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

This looks mighty familiar


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Yeah...unfortunately those are the back-crosses that liked to cross-dress a bit...I asked the hijack fairy with my last glass purchase, but was left beanless...at least the pipe is nice, and gets lots of compliments! But I sure miss that Apple Jolly Rancher smell...


i think i have some untested ones from this year. i just have to clean them out of the bud. it's all sitting right here, i just have to get to it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2010)

the hijack fairy huh? lol! I been a good boy this year so maybe I can ask santa to send the hijack fairy my way hahahahahaha! I grew out some hijack too and it's at the top of my favorite smoke list. 

your plants are getting hella frosty phyzix! looks like some killer!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I grew out some hijack too and it's at the top of my favorite smoke list.


I agree. Grows nice...smokes nice...great high...the really sour apple pheno was delicious after only 3 days in a jar

But this Grapefruit cross looks even frostier! It caught my eye in the frosty bud thread cuz it looked almost identical to one of my JTR's at 4 weeks.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is my JTR at 5-6 weeks Hayduke


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice...just put 3 in the dark at 12 weeks...finally!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2010)

what is the genetics of hijack?


----------



## phyzix (Dec 20, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> what is the genetics of hijack?


Here is a little bit on info on it: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/10260-hijack-creation-mad-man.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Here is a little bit on info on it: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/10260-hijack-creation-mad-man.html


Thanks pretty impressive.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2010)

I got a couple bean from Vette, he said they were Hijack F3's, any truth to that FDD? I've had em for a while now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5066189]I got a couple bean from Vette, he said they were Hijack F3's, any truth to that FDD? I've had em for a while now.[/QUOTE]

i gifted him a few at one point, then he regifted some of those.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 21, 2010)

I tied them up. Pulled the colas out a bit to open the inside of the plants and form more of a true SoG.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn, those two plants are beastly


----------



## coonword (Dec 22, 2010)

just read this journal from page one they look awesome man!!!


----------



## phyzix (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am very happy with them beside for some minor bug issues, although that's completely my fault. 

I'm curious how paranoid I should be about hermies. I know the Hijack slips up sometimes and I have no idea about the Grapefruit. Guess thats why it's a test run 

Going on a little break so I have everything setup on timers and ready to go, but I have no way to deal with pollen.

Cross your fingers


----------



## phyzix (Dec 22, 2010)

Plant 1:







Plant 2:


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2010)

what do they smell like?


----------



## phyzix (Dec 22, 2010)

When I first open up the tent I notice a distinct diesel scent. In that way it reminds me of Sour Diesel, which is the closest smelling strain I'm familiar with. It's not an overpowering dank like AK47, but it's definitely pungent. There are also substantial undertones of fruit. If you have been near a citrus tree in fall when some of the fruit has just started to rot on the ground, that's basically what the two flavors come together to. Sweet and sour. The next couple feedings are going to be the largest they get, which should make those flavors really come through.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2010)

phyzix said:


> When I first open up the tent I notice a distinct diesel scent. In that way it reminds me of Sour Diesel, which is the closest smelling strain I'm familiar with. It's not an overpowering dank like AK47, but it's definitely pungent. There are also substantial undertones of fruit. If you have been near a citrus tree in fall when some of the fruit has just started to rot on the ground, that's basically what the two flavors come together to. Sweet and sour. The next couple feedings are going to be the largest they get, which should make those flavors really come through.


perfect. 

i'm getting really excited about mine. they have 2 sets of leaves now.


----------



## purpz (Dec 23, 2010)

Try getting another macro shot, please ; D


----------



## phyzix (Dec 23, 2010)

purpz said:


> Try getting another macro shot, please ; D


Sorry, low quality pictures for a few days while Samsung fixes my phone.

I will make up for it with awesome bud shots after week 7 with the SLR.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> perfect.
> 
> i'm getting really excited about mine. they have 2 sets of leaves now.


You doing a journal?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2010)

phyzix said:


> You doing a journal?


not yet.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope Santa brings me some bubble bags.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas. And happy holidays to those who don't celebrate.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry XMas Phy


----------



## Captain Jaz (Dec 25, 2010)

Looks gd so far, sub +rep
Interested to see how that slightly more sativa one turns out..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

merry christmas.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 26, 2010)

The power didn't go out in my absence, so all the timers worked. I wont be able to see the girls until lights go on at 8:00 PM, but they should be just fine. I will update when I can check them.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 26, 2010)

Stuck with crap camera for a few more days, but you can still get an idea for the size of the colas. Still not seeing brown hairs. That means it's going to be a pretty long flowering, but it also means the final product will be nice and dense. And heavy if that matters to you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2010)

can't rush a good thing.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)

No worries, I love my sativas


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, It matters!


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Oh, It matters!


Length of flowering? It is definitely an important factor to consider when trying to get the greatest bang for your buck. But these girls are all for personal pleasure, not profit.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 27, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Length of flowering? It is definitely an important factor to consider when trying to get the greatest bang for your buck. But these girls are all for personal pleasure, not profit.


 No...Heavy!!! I only grow for myself also...I gave each cousin an 1/8th in a nice jar for xmas and one was saying I must make bank on the bud cuz it was so dank...he was beside himself when I said I did not sell and that what I do not smoke I give away!

But after finishing a 12 week run, I am jealous when I see these 50 something day, naturally short indicas...

Looking forward to the good camera!


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> No...Heavy!!! I only grow for myself also...I gave each cousin an 1/8th in a nice jar for xmas and one was saying I must make bank on the bud cuz it was so dank...he was beside himself when I said I did not sell and that what I do not smoke I give away!
> 
> But after finishing a 12 week run, I am jealous when I see these 50 something day, naturally short indicas...
> 
> Looking forward to the good camera!


My bad, I totally misunderstood.

I'm very happy with how these are looking, especially considering it's not day 40 of 12/12 yet.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 27, 2010)

phyzix said:


> My bad, I totally misunderstood.
> 
> I'm very happy with how these are looking, especially considering it's not day 40 of 12/12 yet.


Yeah Hijack is a beautiful plant to grow, and I saw another Grapefruit cross that looked nice, probably a nice strong cross! If I remember right Fdd's indoor grapefruit looked pretty nice also after a slow cold start. Those colas are gonna be huge!!!


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Hayduke (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice!...is it me or do they look hungry?


----------



## phyzix (Dec 28, 2010)

A little bit more yellow than I like to see this early, but they have been getting pretty hot feedings.

I will keep an eye on it.

They got a little grow big with the flowering food last night.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2010)

they DEMAND a lot of food. just so you know. 

no nitrogen or they will stretch. lots and lots of bloom though.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 28, 2010)

I will feed them a strong dose of 10-30-20 tomorrow when they get watered. 

Currently they get watered every other day. I include food as necessary, usually every other watering.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2010)

phyzix said:


>


 
strain is gonna need 75 days 12/12 atleast


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

That strain is looking good i have to admit..+rep


----------



## phyzix (Dec 31, 2010)

Blurry colas


----------



## phyzix (Dec 31, 2010)

Starting to see the very first brown hairs at week 6.

High quality pictures tonight when lights go on.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

take some pix with the hps off....


----------



## phyzix (Dec 31, 2010)

Want to see some frost? Sure thing. I will do it with flash right before lights go on so I wont mess with the photoperiod.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Want to see some frost? Sure thing. I will do it with flash right before lights go on so I wont mess with the photoperiod.


right on......... also those stripes on pix are from the hps


----------



## phyzix (Dec 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> right on......... also those stripes on pix are from the hps


I believe the magnetic ballast on the HPS does that. My cell camera doesn't have a filter, but the SLR camera lens is polarized so it should look clean.

Happy new year.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 31, 2010)

Did u get ur tent off of ebay? i think we have the same one + rep


----------



## phyzix (Dec 31, 2010)

This particular tent is a 4x4x7 from LEDwholesalers. I bought it from amazon for $105 with shipping. It's mylar wrapped in canvas.

http://www.amazon.com/Mylar-HYDROPONIC-48x48x76-LEDwholesalers-GYO1008/dp/B002V9PBXO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293845484&sr=8-2

It's definitely not my favorite because the frame is relatively weak.


EDIT: Tent in the link is slightly different than mine (a bit shorter).


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new year to you too sir


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2010)

needs more bloom.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 31, 2010)

As promised


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2010)

MORE bloom food, HURRY before it's too late!!!!  

they look really good.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 31, 2010)

Haha I will hit them with more when they get watered tomorrow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new years guys...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

phyzix said:


> As promised
> View attachment 1356004View attachment 1356020View attachment 1356019View attachment 1356018View attachment 1356017View attachment 1356015View attachment 1356014View attachment 1356012View attachment 1356011View attachment 1356010View attachment 1356009View attachment 1356007View attachment 1356006View attachment 1356021


 
damn those look great....


----------



## nugbuckets (Jan 1, 2011)

They look great bro, I don't think they need much more food, but everyone is different.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking nice! Would you buy that tent again?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2011)

We need an up close shot of this frost


----------



## phyzix (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## nugbuckets (Jan 1, 2011)

that is killer for only 40 days!


----------



## nugbuckets (Jan 1, 2011)

hey bro, this is mine at 36 days for comparison........keep up the good work!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 1, 2011)

Yours are looking good nugbuckets. Thanks for following along.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2011)

Hell yeah man, that looks sooo dank


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2011)

It really does look dank like a mother sucker...


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful pics Phyzix!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

nugbuckets said:


> hey bro, this is mine at 36 days for comparison........keep up the good work!


damn your pheno much more sativa looking


----------



## phyzix (Jan 2, 2011)

SICC";5115779]Hell yeah man said:


> It really does look dank like a mother sucker...





Hayduke said:


> Beautiful pics Phyzix!


Thanks guys. Hayduke, hopefully the PM gave you all the info you need on that tent.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 2, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Thanks guys. Hayduke, hopefully the PM gave you all the info you need on that tent.


 Thanks dude!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

phyzix said:


> View attachment 1364303View attachment 1364304View attachment 1364305View attachment 1364306View attachment 1364307


 
bout 7 weeks in huh? looking like atleast another 3 more weeks...


----------



## phyzix (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2011)

soooooooooo frosty.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

phyzix said:


>


yeah you know what chitown wants..... nicely kiefy nugget for sativas....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice and frosty...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah you know what chitown wants..... nicely kiefy nugget for sativas....


why do you keep saying "sativa" when it's a hybrid? 

60/40 does not a sativa make.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm about to medicate, hope you guys enjoy the pics 

Thanks for the kind words and comments.


----------



## bluewavexx (Jan 4, 2011)

That is so sick!


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 5, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Dick Moser (Jan 7, 2011)

would love to get my hands on those sticky genetics...i'm salivating at the thought! : sicky grow and subbeb up for the end. stay medicated.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> why do you keep saying "sativa" when it's a hybrid?
> 
> 60/40 does not a sativa make.


theres clearly indica in there... it is a hybrid.... but from what i see its sativa dom...


----------



## phyzix (Jan 7, 2011)

Now I'm wishing I had kept a male for pollen to back cross these.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Now I'm wishing I had kept a male for pollen to back cross these.


Thats always a good idea...


----------



## phyzix (Jan 7, 2011)

Do these work? http://www.discountfilterstore.com/air-filter-furnace-1-inch-3m-filtrete-dust-and-pollen-reduction-16x30x1-6-pack.html?fsource=nextag


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 7, 2011)

This grow is lookn great. I should be harvesting around the same time as you.. We should come together and put on a bud show lol jus a thought +rep


----------



## phyzix (Jan 7, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> This grow is lookn great. I should be harvesting around the same time as you.. We should come together and put on a bud show lol jus a thought +rep


Thanks, I'm planning on harvesting around the start of February, but I will let them go until they're ready.

I'm feeding them heavily right now (Food -> Food -> Water) and starting to see brown hairs.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 8, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Thanks, I'm planning on harvesting around the start of February, but I will let them go until they're ready.
> 
> I'm feeding them heavily right now (Food -> Food -> Water) and starting to see brown hairs.


I have 2 grape gods and 1bubba that should be ready the first week of feb also. I need to try going extra heavy with the nutes for lil while i usually keep it light all the way thru...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2011)

phyzix said:


> View attachment 1370682View attachment 1370677View attachment 1370678View attachment 1370679View attachment 1370680View attachment 1370681View attachment 1370684


wow.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> wow.


I agree it looks lovely


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 9, 2011)

daaaaaaammmmmmm i just rolled out the sak looking around and i see these pics i sometimes dont know what i want for b reakfast but today i know 
these are some very nice pics of a very nice grow of a very nice strain--plu rep to you for makeing my mouth water whenis scrath and sniff getting here








































I KNOW THE GOD OF GROW IS HAPPY WITH YOU RIGHT NOW​


----------



## phyzix (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, the Jacks is really kicking ass so far.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> daaaaaaammmmmmm i just rolled out the sak looking around and i see these pics i sometimes dont know what i want for b reakfast but today i know
> these are some very nice pics of a very nice grow of a very nice strain--plu rep to you for makeing my mouth water whenis scrath and sniff getting here
> 
> 
> ...


no joke that shit is dank... let me know how she yields... how long you veg from seed?... unkle faded wtf..... hook me up!!!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 9, 2011)

I switched to 12/12 almost exactly 2 months after I started to germinate the seeds. If you consider the first 2 weeks as the seedling stage, then they got a 6 week veg period.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

i dont consider anything has seedling stage.. once they pop they veggin... so your telling me you vegged 2months? let me know what your final yield was.... also i forgot what watt hps you got broher?


----------



## phyzix (Jan 9, 2011)

They're just under a 400w. Looking for 300 grams, but I will post the final weight when it comes.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

how many females you got????


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 9, 2011)

High Five! Very nice.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> High Five! Very nice.


take those panties off... lol sirry i been drinking....


----------



## phyzix (Jan 9, 2011)

8 confirmed females out of 15, but it could have been more I didn't let them all go long enough once I had the best selected.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 9, 2011)

I've got 120 of them right now in veg, will let you know my male-to-female ratio too...........


----------



## phyzix (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 10, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Do these work? http://www.discountfilterstore.com/air-filter-furnace-1-inch-3m-filtrete-dust-and-pollen-reduction-16x30x1-6-pack.html?fsource=nextag


 they work well when a few are in the area, they do not remove odor though.

Props tho they look mad tastey


----------



## phyzix (Jan 10, 2011)

roachclip420 said:


> they work well when a few are in the area, they do not remove odor though.


Do they collect 100% of pollen?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

looking very nice to only be under a 400..


----------



## phyzix (Jan 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> looking very nice to only be under a 400..


I was planning on keeping more females and using a larger light, but the increased load on an already cramped circuit wasn't reliable or safe.

The rest of the girls went into a cold frame instead.


----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 12, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Do they collect 100% of pollen?


 I wouldnt count on it 100%...especially with females in the area.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 12, 2011)

roachclip420 said:


> I wouldnt count on it 100%...especially with females in the area.


That was exactly my thought.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 12, 2011)

Essentially a SoG controlled with bamboo stakes.

One plant:







Three plants:


----------



## phyzix (Jan 12, 2011)

And porn:


----------



## nugbuckets (Jan 12, 2011)

beautiful work bro, looking forward to the harvest and smoke report.Nugs


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Jan 12, 2011)

I love seeing efficient grows with amazing genetics. Great job phyzix. Rep for you.


----------



## Merciless_One (Jan 12, 2011)

Yummy! Mmmmm mmmmm goood!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2011)

you gotta give me some of that.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 12, 2011)

You sure know how to take photos. Very well done.  How many weeks do you envision flowering for in total?


----------



## coonword (Jan 12, 2011)

holy shit!!! sweet pics them three plants are deff taking advantage of the space you have givin them!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Probably looking at 10-11 week flowering time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

very nice..frosty and colorful


----------



## eyezla (Jan 13, 2011)

Lookin bomb dude. 2 questions, What size containers are those in, and what nutrients are you using?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2011)

eyezla said:


> Lookin bomb dude. 2 questions, What size containers are those in, and what nutrients are you using?


are those your pet jack dempsy's in that tank????? {avatar}


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> are those your pet jack dempsy's in that tank????? {avatar}


i though you said "jet pack". i was all, ....... "i want one".


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 13, 2011)

i just looked at pics again veri nice genetics, display of grow skills, and the colors-- BAM 

id like some wallpaper made from those shots 

someone said they were surprised at your results wit only a 400 --some think you need a 1k bulb to get results --wrong -- wit grow skills, and helps to have the genetics and a F'n 150 can get satisfactory results 

did you use or do anything special that you want to talk about


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i though you said "jet pack". i was all, ....... "i want one".


lol you musta been high..... picked up some blue gooe blueberry x afghooey... shit is fire


----------



## phyzix (Jan 13, 2011)

The setup is pretty basic. 3 gallon pots with Fox Farms Ocean Forest and Perlite. For nutes I use Fox Farms Grow Big (veg) and Jack's Classic Blossom Booster (flower). I feed as needed, usually alternating food with water. Right now I am running: water > food > food which will really dense up the buds on strains that can handle nutes well. Light is 400 watt HPS, they are doing pretty well under it. I keep them close...perhaps too close if you read the whole thread.

Feel free to ask for anything else.

Thanks.


----------



## eyezla (Jan 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> are those your pet jack dempsy's in that tank????? {avatar}


Ha, good eye dude, the one in the back is a jack dempsey, the one in the foreground in a baby green terror.........sadly, the terror is much bigger and just last month started to kill other fish, including my huge Jack Dempsey and a huge turquoise severum....sad day, but the green terror is an Fing badass. Thanks for lettin me know what your runnin with


----------



## phyzix (Jan 14, 2011)

Buds are swelling


----------



## phyzix (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## purpz (Jan 16, 2011)

dang, there really looking mighty dank. There really starting to change colors now & looks like brown hairs are coming in


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2011)

beautiful.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> beautiful.


 I love her...


----------



## phyzix (Jan 17, 2011)

Daytime temps are in the 60s all week (when they have lights out), so I'm not sure if they are going to get much more purple before harvest.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 17, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Daytime temps are in the 60s all week (when they have lights out), so I'm not sure if they are going to get much more purple before harvest.


Temperature impacts color? I've never heard that before, so please explain a little for this newbie here


----------



## phyzix (Jan 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> When your plants are deficient in phosphorus, this can overall reduce the size of your plants. Not enough causes slow growth and causes the plant to become weak, to little amount of Phosphorus causes slow growths in leaves that may or may not drop off. The edges all around the leaves or half of the leaves can be brownish and work its way inwards a bit causing the part of the leaves to curl up in the air a bit. Fan leaves will show dark greenish/*purplish *and *yellowish* tones *along with a dullish blue color *to them. Sometimes the stems can be red, along with red petioles that can happen when having a Phosphorus deficiency. This isn&#8217;t a sure sure sign of you having one though, but can be a sign. Some strains just show the red petioles and stems from its genes.
> So pretty much the overall dark green color with a *purple, red, or blue* tint to the fan leaves is a good sign of a Phosphorus deficiency. *Having Cold weather (below 50F/10C) can make phosphorous absorption very troublesome for plants.*


From what I have seen. They definitely got more purple when the temps were 10 - 15F cooler.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

nice frosty nuggz.....


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 17, 2011)

phyzix said:


> From what I have seen. They definitely got more purple when the temps were 10 - 15F cooler.


Aah, so it isnt good to do it, but if those temps happen, it CAN do it.  I thought you figured out some new way to make phenos more purpley.  I've never had a single colored plant in my life. Just orange hairs and stuff like that. =)

Good thing people like purples, otherwise they'd deduct money for a phos deficient plant lol


----------



## phyzix (Jan 17, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Aah, so it isnt good to do it, but if those temps happen, it CAN do it.  I thought you figured out some new way to make phenos more purpley.  I've never had a single colored plant in my life. Just orange hairs and stuff like that. =)
> 
> Good thing people like purples, otherwise they'd deduct money for a phos deficient plant lol


Exactly. It doesn't help, and it can hurt a bit. But some people love to overpay for that purple stuff.


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Jan 17, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Exactly. It doesn't help, and it can hurt a bit. But some people love to overpay for that purple stuff.


 when are people going to look at trichomes as opposed to colors of the fan leaves?! haha however i have to admit i have seen a couple strains w/ purple bracts which look dope

i don't know who makes the seed, but sourberry is in front of me (from high times) and the bud is clearly purple w/ green leaves dried into it


----------



## phyzix (Jan 17, 2011)

With my fist you can see the size of the bud fairly accurately:


----------



## phyzix (Jan 18, 2011)

Dense


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2011)

how many weeks in you right now bro??^^^


----------



## phyzix (Jan 19, 2011)

8.5 weeks of 12/12


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2011)

phyzix said:


> 8.5 weeks of 12/12


what you thinking on her another 10 days? looks fucking awesome ......


----------



## phyzix (Jan 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what you thinking on her another 10 days? looks fucking awesome ......


I'm gonna sample next week and start checking trichomes.

When they look perfect I like to give them 2 - 3 more days.

And thanks!


----------



## Merciless_One (Jan 19, 2011)

lookin better and better each time


----------



## phyzix (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks.

Hmmm...to feed them more or not hmmmm....

Planning on taking some pictures of the one thats farthest along tonight.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 20, 2011)

Thinking about going straight water from now on, what do you guys think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2011)

diggitty boom.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2011)

This is one of the frostiest strains i ever seen..Alot of frost..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2011)

this is the best part, .........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> this is the best part, ......... View attachment 1394310


lovely you have a great deal of them


----------



## phyzix (Jan 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> this is the best part, ......... View attachment 1394310


Hope some of those are going outdoors this season.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Hope some of those are going outdoors this season.





i think i'll focus strictly on these and the ice cream cross i made as well.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i'll focus strictly on these and the ice cream cross i made as well.


Mixed with the same Hijack? A/B? Should be excellent.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 21, 2011)

Water only sounds good......... They look done to me really though!!

Start flowering mine on Monday......... Hope to get half the results you do.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Water only sounds good......... They look done to me really though!!
> 
> Start flowering mine on Monday......... Hope to get half the results you do.


They look more finished in pictures than in person. I took this sample today; currently it's drying on a fan. 

I will report back


----------



## coonword (Jan 23, 2011)

i love them colors...you smoke it yet?? how was it lol looks like it was dipped in sugar


----------



## phyzix (Jan 23, 2011)

coonword said:


> i love them colors...you smoke it yet?? how was it lol looks like it was dipped in sugar


Almost dry


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

shit looks real good. hope it treats your lungs right...... show some dry shots!!! for the love of god!!! lol


----------



## phyzix (Jan 23, 2011)

I will smoke this tonight if it's dry enough to grind. It's a bottom bud so not very developed or dense. Frosty as hell though.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 23, 2011)

Good work Phyzix... that looks amazing, nice pics!


----------



## O'Ceallaigh (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting this and showing of pictures of your babies, I learned a lot from looking at them.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 23, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Good work Phyzix... that looks amazing, nice pics!





O'Ceallaigh said:


> Thank you for posting this and showing of pictures of your babies, I learned a lot from looking at them.


Thanks!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 24, 2011)

Some of the most potent stuff I have smoked, and I'm not a lightweight by any means. A pipe bowl split with a friend resulted in a strong, heady high without substantial body impairment. No couch lock feeling. You can clearly tell it needs another week or two, but the effects are impressive and substantive nonetheless. Bud retained the diesel odor after drying, which means the cure will be fantastic.

Recent strains I have smoked that have been comparably weaker: White Widow, AK47, Purple God's Gift, Blue Dream, Hindu Kush, Cheese, Purple Nepal, and Super Lemon Haze.

Of course I didn't grow all of them, so it's difficult to draw any direct conclusions.

All I can say for sure is that this is gonna be good


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2011)

*cleaning out my flowering room*


----------



## phyzix (Jan 24, 2011)

Notice a little phenotypic variation?


----------



## phyzix (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## shmow52 (Jan 24, 2011)

phyzix said:


> View attachment 1401024View attachment 1401023View attachment 1401025View attachment 1401021View attachment 1401022View attachment 1401026View attachment 1401027


 not workin bro


----------



## phyzix (Jan 24, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> not workin bro


Fixed it


----------



## shmow52 (Jan 24, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Fixed it


 sure about tht?


----------



## phyzix (Jan 24, 2011)

Third time is the charm I think.

Edit: should be good now, sorry for the technical difficulties.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2011)

That looks oh so good


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn, she got all purple


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

i bet that shit taste and smells like candy!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That looks oh so good


Hell yeah  I'm excited to cut another sample.


SICC";5221350]Damn said:


> i bet that shit taste and smells like candy!


If they made candy like this I would eat it everyday


----------



## phyzix (Jan 26, 2011)

Marked my calendar for a February 4th chop. Don't have time to trim before that and they could use a week of pure water. 

They STINK so good


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Jan 26, 2011)

Threads like this are the reason I started growing.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 26, 2011)

BiteSizeFreak said:


> Threads like this are the reason I started growing.


Thanks. Here is some sample porn 

Just cut, needs to dry. Trichs are better looking than last time.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 26, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Thanks. Here is some sample porn
> 
> Just cut, needs to dry. Trichs are better looking than last time.


That shit look daaank bro!!!! +rep fasho!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## shmow52 (Jan 27, 2011)

phyzix said:


>


 thts not a bowl of the hijack is it? lol


----------



## phyzix (Jan 27, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> thts not a bowl of the hijack is it? lol


It is, but it's covered in kief which is why it looks like that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2011)

damn phyzix!! haven't checked in for quite awhile but just wanted to say your herbs are dank!! nice dude..


----------



## coonword (Jan 28, 2011)

i notice not alot of hairs but it took me a few looks to notice because of all the crystals what such eyecandy damnn keep it up


----------



## phyzix (Jan 28, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn phyzix!! haven't checked in for quite awhile but just wanted to say your herbs are dank!! nice dude..





coonword said:


> i notice not alot of hairs but it took me a few looks to notice because of all the crystals what such eyecandy damnn keep it up


Thanks guys, glad to have you along.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm too busy to chop during the week, so I will do it Friday evening. They have been getting straight water for a bit, and I will continue that. Temps are going to be low.

Really in the homestretch now. 

I will do a nice set of pictures before Friday.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 30, 2011)

Mixed clear and milky


----------



## phyzix (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## researchkitty (Jan 31, 2011)

Plant more and chop chop chop these!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2011)

i'm filling my yard with this this summer.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2011)

phyzix said:


>


beautiful budshots!! that's some serious eye candy!!


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 1, 2011)

wow man those are some pretty impressive plants! love the thread, sadly just read the entire thing with a couple of smoke breaks!
+on this one sir


----------



## phyzix (Feb 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Plant more and chop chop chop these!


They are still oozing out resin though  Three more days...



fdd2blk said:


> i'm filling my yard with this this summer.


Do you have a schedule for garden tours? 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> beautiful budshots!! that's some serious eye candy!!


Thanks, but I can only take credit for the environment. 



greenkrakzak said:


> wow man those are some pretty impressive plants! love the thread, sadly just read the entire thing with a couple of smoke breaks!
> +on this one sir


Hope it was time well spent. Thanks, and enjoy.


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 1, 2011)

yezzir it was, i wish icouldget my hands on some of these seeds!!!


----------



## phyzix (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## DC904 (Feb 1, 2011)

have you been flushing them out or just the strait water you mentioned? im currious about flushing and looking for some tips!


----------



## phyzix (Feb 1, 2011)

DC904 said:


> have you been flushing them out or just the strait water you mentioned? im currious about flushing and looking for some tips!


I just do straight water for 1 - 2 weeks. I like to keep things simple when possible.


----------



## jordan293 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wait strain are these?


phyzix said:


>


----------



## phyzix (Feb 2, 2011)

jordan293 said:


> Wait strain are these?


Same strain, this picture shows what the two phenos look like in veg.

The pheno that turns purple in the cold wont foxtail, and the pheno that stays green in the cold will foxtail. 

Just my experience, I don't have a large enough sample size to make that definite.


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 2, 2011)

so did you do the cross? if so how do you do that?


----------



## phyzix (Feb 2, 2011)

Not my cross, it was a donation. You take pollen from a Hijack male and spread it on the buds of a female Grapefruit Diesel with a Q-tip.


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 2, 2011)

i may try this in the future


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 2, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Not my cross, it was a donation. You take pollen from a Hijack male and spread it on the buds of a female Grapefruit Diesel with a Q-tip.


Curiosity, how much pollen would you put on a Q-Tip to result in how many seeds? I've got tons of GDxH already, but want to try crossing some others in the future......... I'd like to get a couple hundred viable seeds........ I'm plucking males right now from my 100 grapefruitxhijack right now, but I think I should save one to harvest the pollen from it, but not too sure how long to grow it what to feed it or when to collect the pollen.......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Curiosity, how much pollen would you put on a Q-Tip to result in how many seeds? I've got tons of GDxH already, but want to try crossing some others in the future......... I'd like to get a couple hundred viable seeds........ I'm plucking males right now from my 100 grapefruitxhijack right now, but I think I should save one to harvest the pollen from it, but not too sure how long to grow it what to feed it or when to collect the pollen.......


 Check fdd thread seed tutorial since you are growing the strain from him


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 2, 2011)

in the future i want to cross ak47 and northern lights. 
sounds pretty awesome


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Check fdd thread seed tutorial since you are growing the strain from him


Oops. Good call.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is the breeding link from Fdd: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html

A small amount of pollen goes a long way.


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 2, 2011)

thnx 4 the link man


----------



## phyzix (Feb 2, 2011)

For sure, good luck. I'm itchin' for a trimmin'


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 2, 2011)

ur pubes??? keep it tame man


----------



## phyzix (Feb 3, 2011)

Well that and the girls. They are done getting light, I will post pictures when I chop tomorrow.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 3, 2011)

Got a head start







======>







======>


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 3, 2011)

words cant describe that, but this can.


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 4, 2011)

wow man... just wow


----------



## phyzix (Feb 4, 2011)

I will begin doing to bulk of the trimming momentarily. Each plant has 4 colas that will range from approximately 15 - 30 grams when dried. With a conservative estimate of 20g per cola x 16 colas = ~320g 

Add in all the lower buds and popcorn and I could be getting close to 1 gram per watt in soil (albeit my veg wasn't short).

I know grams per watt isn't a universal standard, but it should give other people growing this strain an idea on potential yield. 

I will post exact yield per kilowatt after I manicure and finish burping them in jars. 

Also, a full smoke report if you stick around.

In the meantime...I will post pictures when my fingers aren't going to get stuck to the keyboard.

Thanks for following along.


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 4, 2011)

> In the meantime...I will post pictures when my fingers aren't going to get stuck to the keyboard.


haha wow, id love to be saying that about now, cant wait for the report!


----------



## phyzix (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 4, 2011)

-*speachless sir*-


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2011)

looks pretty good to me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> looks pretty good to me.


 Pretty good like the guy in paid in full THATS DAMN GOOD lmao...Good job phyzix and fdd for the genes


----------



## phyzix (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks all.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 5, 2011)

*fade *


> [looks pretty good to me/QUOTE]
> 
> is that all pretty good that shit looks great to me --now i cant wait to bust sum you gear after seeng these lovlies -looks like one big multy colored trichome
> 
> ...


----------



## GutterGravy (Feb 5, 2011)

very nice man whats the smell like on them?


----------



## nugbuckets (Feb 5, 2011)

they look excellent bro, nice work, be sure to get us a yield and smoke report...


----------



## phyzix (Feb 5, 2011)

Making cookies with the popcorn


----------



## phyzix (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 6, 2011)

how much weed is in that green cookie????????????????????????


----------



## phyzix (Feb 6, 2011)

An ounce went into 16 cookies. They aren't for the faint of heart.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 6, 2011)

almost 2g a cookie....... fuck me!


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 6, 2011)

haha, i put an ounce into some brownies last week. made 15. i ate 1, hour later didnt feel anything, so i ate two more, the next 9 hours i couldn't articulate a single sentence lol.


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 6, 2011)

haha thats a win


----------



## phyzix (Feb 7, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> almost 2g a cookie....... fuck me!


 We made ice cream sandwiches. 2 of these cookies with ice cream in between 


shmow52 said:


> haha, i put an ounce into some brownies last week. made 15. i ate 1, hour later didnt feel anything, so i ate two more, the next 9 hours i couldn't articulate a single sentence lol.





greenkrakzak said:


> haha thats a win


These just made my mind race 

Nothing like homemade and homegrown.


I will be trimming down the nugs and jarring as they dry up throughout the week.


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 7, 2011)

sweet man!!!


----------



## phyzix (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 7, 2011)

dats purdy dude


----------



## i420 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hella cool ....

This grow (thread) has me completely psyched. I hope mine come out as killer.
I'm germing my first cross right now. Grapefruit Diesel and BC (grapefruit) Kush.

Gotta Luv that Frost


----------



## nugbuckets (Feb 8, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> almost 2g a cookie....... fuck me!


whoa now.....please don't type the words "fuck me" next to those panties!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Feb 8, 2011)

hey phyzix im about to crack some of these Grapefruit diesels any quick advice? did u grow fdds icecream as well?


----------



## phyzix (Feb 8, 2011)

Negative on the Icecream. Nothing special about growing it beside the phenos I got. Purple pheno finished faster and yielded less.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## shmow52 (Feb 8, 2011)

i am a jealous man


----------



## nugbuckets (Feb 9, 2011)

that is sick....and those cookies look slightly scary.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 9, 2011)

nugbuckets said:


> that is sick....and those cookies look slightly scary.


It's easier to get to space with a couple of those cookies compared to years of astronautic training. 

All of the trim and small popcorn will be turned into hash or edibles.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 10, 2011)

These are going to be fantastic after a month cure.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 10, 2011)

I had to point something out.................


----------



## phyzix (Feb 10, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I had to point something out.................


You will see the same thing in a few months. But I appreciate it nonetheless! 

EDIT: Can't +rep you researchkitty


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

how does she smoke??? she looks to die for with all that diffrent shades of purple, and kiwi green frostieness to her


----------



## phyzix (Feb 10, 2011)

Surprisingly smooth for just dried buds, but they definitely need some jar time to come through on the scent and flavor. The high is rather soaring, and lasts a decent amount of time. 

I will be doing a full smoke report once they are perfect.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Surprisingly smooth for just dried buds, but they definitely need some jar time to come through on the scent and flavor. The high is rather soaring, and lasts a decent amount of time.
> 
> I will be doing a full smoke report once they are perfect.


yeah most diesels are pretty smoothish.... how does she taste?


----------



## phyzix (Feb 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah most diesels are pretty smoothish.... how does she taste?


Like a really sweet diesel.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 12, 2011)

Better by the day


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Better by the day


damn..... thats just super exotic looking my dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Better by the day


 GOD DAMN!!!!! that's some gorgeous buds!!! you should enter that in a bud of the month contest or something. thats some bling right there!!!


----------



## phyzix (Feb 13, 2011)

Yah they look mighty tasty, thanks guys. Almost done burping.


----------



## JJC588 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ill man ill, thats all i can say..congrats on the harvest of this quality..Hopefully my harvest will be similar, but im only on a 200w hps so it wont


----------



## phyzix (Feb 15, 2011)

JJC588 said:


> Ill man ill, thats all i can say..congrats on the harvest of this quality..Hopefully my harvest will be similar, but im only on a 200w hps so it wont


Doesn't mean you can't grow awesome buds. Just don't expect huge weight


----------



## phyzix (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn bro that looks great!.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 16, 2011)

This has been quite a thread. I probably wouldn't have read the whole thing if I wasn't waiting for seeds from attitude myself. I'm so damn antsy!! I check the status of my order like every hour. I have been growing vicariously through you, so thanks for that.

I love that your approach is so simple. Your a good example of minimalism. So many growers completely fuck up because they're constantly adding this and that, playing with nutes, stressing out plants_then they wonder why the strain that's supposed to be bomb came out shitty. All you need is good soil, decent nutes, and light. Congrats on the successful grow.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2011)

Shit i missed most of it, but that final product looks great


----------



## phyzix (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. And you're right Beansly, I don't like to make things more complicated then they have to be. Seems to work


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2011)

What do you have planned for next?


----------



## phyzix (Feb 19, 2011)

Time for outdoor preparations...including some of these clones.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

phyzix said:


>


looks good has fuck... i like the fact that you left some of the purple leaes on the nugg... it adds heavily to the exotcness


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5331310]What do you have planned for next?[/QUOTE]

he is gonna do some sourkush next.... lol j/k


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Time for outdoor preparations...including some of these clones.


 if you do it in another journal put a link up for da boyz!


----------



## phyzix (Feb 24, 2011)

Curing


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 24, 2011)

Gonna trim?


----------



## phyzix (Feb 24, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Gonna trim?


Thanks for stopping by. I generally manicure after the cure. I find that it's easier to spot the small green leaves because they dry a different color. I'm young but my eyes are pretty bad


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2011)

You need a test subject to try that holy medication?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree. I don't trim til their stems are snappin. Looks like some fire though.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 25, 2011)

SICC";5360016]You need a test subject to try that holy medication? :razz: :bigjoint:[/QUOTE]
Wish I still had the time to drive anywhere said:


> I agree. I don't trim til their stems are snappin. Looks like some fire though.


The potency and flavor are there, so not much I can complain about. I have been following your thread, and I must admit I wish I had that kind of space and funding. Perpetual is really the way to go with the weight you pull.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2011)

haha im on my way! 

How thing goin tho man? Hope all is well.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 28, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5377864]haha im on my way! 

How thing goin tho man? Hope all is well.[/QUOTE]

Busy busy. The cure is really starting to take effect.

One of the phenos (purple) definitely has a more pungent diesel odor than the other (green). The green pheno is smoother and lighter smoke, but the high is identically soaring regardless of A or B. 

Hope all is well for you too.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 28, 2011)

This is what I'm currently looking at. Some people like it trimmed tighter than that...and if they are paying me I will do it 

But for personal smoke, I leave it just like that. In two weeks... heaven. 

It smokes fine now, but it will only get better.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2011)

nothing wrong at all with that trim job.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2011)

phyzix said:


> This is what I'm currently looking at. Some people like it trimmed tighter than that...and if they are paying me I will do it
> 
> But for personal smoke, I leave it just like that. In two weeks... heaven.
> 
> It smokes fine now, but it will only get better.


that looks soooo tasty!!


----------



## phyzix (Mar 4, 2011)

The stink it really coming back in the jars. How I missed it


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2011)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## georgiagrower (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks sooooo good! great job on that grow! rep for you man


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 8, 2011)

nice bro....and great pics.


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 8, 2011)

i just realized that is the inside of a jar lid! duh...it looks like a little fancy plate....very cool.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 9, 2011)

wow, is all i can come up with! you can surely see the artists' expression....i am inspired...thank you.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2011)

You getting ready for the outdoor season?


----------



## phyzix (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is the stuff that stayed green before getting manicured.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5429831]You getting ready for the outdoor season?[/QUOTE]

It turns out that I'm going to be moving in August, so unfortunately I will not be able to do an outdoor grow in my yard. Unless I decide to run a bunch of Iranian Autos, but that wouldn't be for personal use.

I might just go up to the mountains with some clones and dig giant holes. Setup some cages around them that don't shine in the sun, and just see what happens when I can only water once a week.

I'm still undecided, and it's a little unfortunate I must admit.

Ah well


----------



## phyzix (Mar 22, 2011)

Breaking open a cured nug


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2011)

How is the smoke?


----------



## phyzix (Mar 22, 2011)

Smooth as can be from a clean water pipe. You can smoke a couple bowls without needing a drink.

The high is fast hitting, but my favorite aspect is the longevity of the effects. Easily 2.5 - 3hrs+ 

I also have been enjoying it in a Volcano, which is admittedly different but equally (or more) potent.

I'm a little too busy and stressed to do a fair smoke report. But I definitely will in due time.


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 23, 2011)

gotta love a proper cure! good work.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 24, 2011)

nugbuckets said:


> gotta love a proper cure! good work.


Thanks. 

You have probably noticed me following along on your current journal, your SoG is looking superb. Definitely gonna yield well with those lights.

*This journal is essentially finished, except for a smoke report that I will do when I can.*

Good luck to everyone else that got the seeds. Feel free to ask questions.


And a special thanks to the seed provider...of course 

Definitely owe you.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 18, 2011)

Well that went well.  I dug the 2 pheno's, seriously. You don't see a lot of proper pheno selection these days. Ppl usually just wait til 2 weeks in veg, go "Oh shit, thats ones huuuuge" and just pick it out as "The best" before ever moving into flower.
And, without a smoke report (as you said you'd make one when you could) did you notice a difference in the smoke between the 2??


----------



## phyzix (May 18, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Well that went well.  I dug the 2 pheno's, seriously. You don't see a lot of proper pheno selection these days. Ppl usually just wait til 2 weeks in veg, go "Oh shit, thats ones huuuuge" and just pick it out as "The best" before ever moving into flower.
> And, without a smoke report (as you said you'd make one when you could) did you notice a difference in the smoke between the 2??


I actually totally forgot about the smoke report, typical stoner.

The high between the two was very similar if not identical. I didn't really notice a difference anyway.

For flavor however, the purple pheno smelled and tasted better, but was less smooth than the other pheno.

Both gave a strong, heady, tingly high. I smoked through a volcano, pipe and box-type vaporizor...the effects were fantastic with each. I could share a bowl and get legitimately lifted. It was remarkably smooth after a nice cure, but it took a few weeks before I stopped getting black ash. That's really nitpicky though.

If you can get your hands on some of these seeds, I definitely recommended clearing some space for a few. I will be working on this stash for awhile yet.


----------



## coonword (May 25, 2011)

eyy hows it going did u ever end up making a new thread?!? i use to love keeping up with this thread! very clean and awesome pics!


----------



## kornssj (May 27, 2011)

oh man it turned out sooooo efffin creamy!!!!!! good work here.


----------



## georgiagrower (May 23, 2012)

What was the total time from seed to smoke?


----------



## phyzix (Jun 1, 2012)

Depends on the stage you smoke it...

The dates of posts correspond to the dates the pictures were taken, so that's the most accurate way to figure it out. I have forgotten the exact length at this point.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jun 1, 2012)

phyzix said:


> Depends on the stage you smoke it...
> 
> The dates of posts correspond to the dates the pictures were taken, so that's the most accurate way to figure it out. I have forgotten the exact length at this point.


whats it take to get these beans or cuts of this strain? wouldent have bumped an old thread but sense its already been done and the OP actually responded figured why not ask. the green pheno you had looks remarbly similar in leaf and growth structure as well as the buds look strikingly similar to a mystery strain i have in my garden but the purple pheno looks like the shit!


----------



## phyzix (Jun 3, 2012)

Unfortunately the breeder is not currently in a position to distribute the seeds - even legally between med growers within the state. 

I have a few left that I'm saving for a special occasion, I will post here if I end up with seeds or cuttings but that is 6 months out. 

As for getting these at a club or seedbank...not possible.


----------

